# Snow geese in Michigan



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

How rare are they? I've only seen a handful in recent years until this week when I found 3.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

They were far more common when I was a kid. Canadas were rarely, if ever, seen around here. The first geese I ever took were two blue phase snows out a Pointe Mouillee, before it got washed away in the '70's. That was in November of '69 when I got them.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

hunting harsen's for 50+ years, i have seen a single or double mixed in with canadas about 6 times. 
saw one in a canadian flock near traverse on opening day this year
have shot a few near fish point, there were a number of flocks in the area, usually in november
i hear most go along the west side of the state


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

WAY back, when I started hunting deer we used to hunt near Maple Valley, MI. That was back in 1965. At that time there used to be flock after flock of snows overhead the entire first week of gun season.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

This is my 5th year chasing geese and up until last year I have only seen 2. Early October I found one but another guy got permission before I did and got it 2 weeks ago. While Scouting Monday, I found 3. Worked hard to get permission to two properties in back to back days. Now they reside in my freezer and await a taxidermist trip!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I see a few every year. I killed one about 6 years ago or so in Bay County field hunting Canadas. Was a loner and came right in. Sat up and dumped it at 15 yards.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I have shot 5 or 6 in 41 years of duck hunting in Michigan.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I see a few every year. Never pulled the trigger on one in Michigan. Few years ago I was working a single down. It lost interest at about 60 yards. Hour later my buddy on a lake south of me sends me a pic of a banded snow he shot...lol.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I saw one mixed in with 5 Canadas 3 weeks ago on Harsens. Maybe have seen 4-5 in 41 years of hunting Michigan.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Apparently common enough to change the goose limit and confuse everyone...


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

highball - haha. and glad to see that part of the new convoluted goose limit includes brant, as i am always unsure of when i need to stop shooting them!


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

I seen one Sunday flying with some Canada's in augres


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Believe it or not, my dad's hunting partner shot an Atlantic Brant in Anchor Bay 30 years ago.
There is also a stuffed Eider in the Mallard Point clubhouse in Canada, shot in Mitchells Bay. It does happen.



TheHighLIfe said:


> highball - haha. and glad to see that part of the new convoluted goose limit includes brant, as i am always unsure of when i need to stop shooting them!


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Got these on opening day about four years ago while hunting in linwood with a group of guys I used to hunt with..Seen a HIGH group last year over the bay around the same place..


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

i did see 3 eiders off gull island 40 years ago. i know they get them at times in saginaw bay, old squaw and probably brant too. i was surprised seeing pelicans at pointe mouillee, but then i recall seeing my very first commorant on saginaw bay 40 years ago - hope the pelicans do not follow the commorants expansion


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I saw 4 White Pelicans in Muscamoot in early April 10 years ago. We're at the eastern end of their migration corridor



TheHighLIfe said:


> i did see 3 eiders off gull island 40 years ago. i know they get them at times in saginaw bay, old squaw and probably brant too. i was surprised seeing pelicans at pointe mouillee, but then i recall seeing my very first commorant on saginaw bay 40 years ago - hope the pelicans do not follow the commorants expansion


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have never seen one, but will continue to look and hope. Would be a great trophy .


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Many people confuse migrating snows with swans that come through mid November on N it NW winds


----------



## jtiede (Feb 5, 2010)

Happened to see a Brant on St Clair 4 years ago. I was over on Pelee Island a few weeks back and there are ALOT of Pelicans around.!


----------



## mkubiak (Feb 21, 2006)

You guys ever shoot the short necked snow goose?

Plenty of them around bigger bodies of water. They can be spotted around McDonalds drive thrus as well.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

I got a couple pics of a field with geese two weeks ago. 2 white birds one in each pic. Any ideas on what kind? They were shorter then most of the geese. I'm only looking on my phone so can't see much detail. Also it was the only day that they were there.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

Seen 2 just yesterday by candaian lakes. Also seen 3 last week of sept sw of my pleasant. I have been seeing more and more every year but yet to geta chance to shoot on in the state.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Our groups killed a handful over the years. One thing is for certain, whether it's one gun or 10 the "kill ******" command is given, he's taking fire from everyone lol

We killed a Ross few years back


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

It's fairly common to see them around here if your looking. I have killed 5 Ross geese, one snow, one blue and a speck in Michigan. You never know what may show up. Still waiting for the brant.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Jeffish74 said:


> I got a couple pics of a field with geese two weeks ago. 2 white birds one in each pic. Any ideas on what kind?


Most likely a Ross goose, like dedgoose is showing. Have seen some over the years but havent been lucky enough to connect here in MI.


----------



## hammerdown (Sep 28, 2011)

not very rare at all


----------



## Tim b (Aug 24, 2017)

DecoySlayer said:


> WAY back, when I started hunting deer we used to hunt near Maple Valley, MI. That was back in 1965. At that time there used to be flock after flock of snows overhead the entire first week of gun season.


I still see them . i live 2 miles out of maple valley.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Tim b said:


> I still see them . i live 2 miles out of maple valley.


Just saying, if u draw a straight line from Green bay to long point ontario or sandusky bay ohio, all major staging areas for tundra swans, maple valley is right under their migration path. Living here for 20 years, I can count on a major push of swans here in SE michigan always the first week of deer gun season. 

I aways inquire how many in those flocks are blues. Most people indicate they are all whites which is very unlikely as the more eastern population of snows contains a high percentage of blues (more than the western population).

I have seen flocks of snows (20 max) here in Michigan but not enough to acquire a spread to chase them.

Not saying you didnt see snows, they are becoming more frequently observed but i would say they're still not common. Mallards and Canadas are common here in Michigan.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

wavie said:


> Just saying, if u draw a straight line from Green bay to long point ontario or sandusky bay ohio, all major staging areas for tundra swans, maple valley is right under their migration path. Living here for 20 years, I can count on a major push of swans here in SE michigan always the first week of deer gun season.
> 
> I aways inquire how many in those flocks are blues. Most people indicate they are all whites which is very unlikely as the more eastern population of snows contains a high percentage of blues (more than the western population).
> 
> ...


Not sure how many times especially in spring I've had people call me saying there's snows migrating north lol


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

DecoySlayer said:


> WAY back, when I started hunting deer we used to hunt near Maple Valley, MI. That was back in 1965. At that time there used to be flock after flock of snows overhead the entire first week of gun season.


It has been quite a few years since I have seen any big flocks of tundra swans while hunting firearms deer season. Some days there would be flock after flock of swans headed south.

One day when the regular goose season was closed, after we got screwed with our Canadian goose season being over before the migration even started, I saw a good sized flock of snows and blues feeding right along side of the road. 

I have seen a few snows mixed in with the Canadians over the years. Only one time did I see a small flock of snows by them selves.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Late season 3 years ago I saw a massive, MASSIVE flock of snow geese tornado down on the frozen iced over muskamoot bay. 

Couldn't believe my eyes. Still can't, by it was incredible.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Found two this morning


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Tim b said:


> I still see them . i live 2 miles out of maple valley.



Nice area, I used to love to hunt there.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

multibeard said:


> It has been quite a few years since I have seen any big flocks of tundra swans while hunting firearms deer season. Some days there would be flock after flock of swans headed south.
> 
> One day when the regular goose season was closed, after we got screwed with our Canadian goose season being over before the migration even started, I saw a good sized flock of snows and blues feeding right along side of the road.
> 
> I have seen a few snows mixed in with the Canadians over the years. Only one time did I see a small flock of snows by them selves.


Large flocks of tundra swans are pretty common around here. So are pelicans. 

I don't see as many snows as I once did.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Waivie, its the Eastern population that is mostly white, the mid continent population is almost 40 % blue, more and more moving this way, our great grand kids could be covered up in them someday. shot 2 blues at todd farm once.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

One of the best pastures we can hunt, had an eagle head and snow one year. Only year we couldn't hunt it, had two wild cows in that pasture. I swear for two weeks they stood out there going Nana Nana boo boo


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Apparently there are 2 at Harsens this year lol


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

There are a few that pass through the Muskegon Wastewater area every year. I have never been lucky enough to get a shot at one, but I know someone from this site that collected one there a few years ago.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

And 86 tundras wow! I saw a lone tundra swan in a corn field in fennville last week chowing down all by his lonesome. Black bill and HUGE!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

grassmaster said:


> Hey Waivie, its the Eastern population that is mostly white, the mid continent population is almost 40 % blue, more and more moving this way, our great grand kids could be covered up in them someday. shot 2 blues at todd farm once.


I was referring to the mid continent population as it would b rare to see greaters in Michigan. Yes, greaters, wrangle island n the north slope of alaska are predominantly white birds. 
From what we saw today, theres a whole lot of snow geese still to head south in the PPR. Maybe some will ride this Alberta clipper to Michigan.


----------

